# Wie kann ich ein Linienraster individuell gestalten?



## AlexS101 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage und zwar möchte ich gerne ein Bild mit einem Linienraster rastern und dabei aber bestimmen können, wie sich das Raster aufbaut, z.B. fächerförmig. 

Hier ein Beispiel: 




Wie könnte ich das hinbekommen? 
Momentan würde mir nur einfallen, das Bild mehrfach mit unterschiedlichen Rasterwinkeln zu rastern und diese dann in einem gemeinsamen Bild miteinander zu kombinieren, aber das klingt nach einer sehr umständlichen Möglichkeit …

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Januar 2014)

Hi,
schau dir mal dieses Programm an: http://www.lostminds.com/content/show_product.php?id=vectoraster6

Grüße


----------



## AlexS101 (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jan-Frederik, 
super, vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Vectoraster sieht spannend aus, ich probiere gerade damit etwas herum, verstehe aber noch nicht so ganz die Secondary-Images-Funktion. Das einzige, was ich momentan mit dem Secondary Image steuern kann, ist die Farbe, aber nicht die Form des Rasters.

Hm, ich probiere mal etwas weiter 

Danke!


----------

